# 7/8 Tele and Strat with 24 fret, 24.75" scale necks at Warmoth



## McBrain (Jun 6, 2010)

Finally! I have been wanting a strat for a long time, but since I'm a fairly short guy, I can't get along with the scale or the body size.

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Classic Showcase












INFO:
The Warmoth 7/8 style body is scaled 1/8 down from our standard Strat®/Tele® style replacement body. The scale length is 24 ¾" and is specifically designed to mate only our 24 fret, 24 ¾" scale Warhead guitar necks. In addition to a custom, sleek appearance, this body and neck combination provides incredible hand access to the higher frets for outstanding playability.

- Top or rear routed, right or left handed.
- Available in the same woods and pricing as our standard 25 1/2&#8221; scale bodies.
- Most pickup options available and all bridge options.
- NOT compatible with standard 25 ½" scale necks or 24 ¾" Conversion necks.


----------



## KahlerPlayer (Jun 6, 2010)

I like these allot.
I'm more of a squier guy, i'd love squier to bring out the affordable 24 fret strat.


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

tele's inlay is sweet!

Squier and fender have done 24 fret strats and teles I'm fairly sure...

24 frets on 24.75 scale is something I loathe though.. 22 frets at that scale, no more no less.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool concepts, id never be able to play one though.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 6, 2010)

That telecaster looks delicious, it'd cost me a fortune put one together though. Bloody import tax from America is stupid, they're our closest allies yet our trade arrangements are worse than with any old country that decides they want in on the EU.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 6, 2010)

This has always been an option for a long time; I guess they're just finally advertising it now. If they can do this with a soloist body I'm gonna build myself an H-S ash Jackson Fusion


----------



## McBrain (Jun 6, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> This has always been an option for a long time



Hm, you are right. I had never head about them before. 

Found this thread from 2007: www.unofficialwarmoth.com


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 6, 2010)

WANTWANTWANTWANT^


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

I think Lee bought a body like that..


----------



## JerkyChid (Jun 7, 2010)

McBrain said:


> Hm, you are right. I had never head about them before.
> 
> Found this thread from 2007: www.unofficialwarmoth.com
> 
> ...



 so beautiful!!


----------



## darren (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm digging that Tele!

The 24.75" scale conversion necks have been around for a while, but i haven't seen the 7/8-size bodies before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the "Nightswan" inlays on that Tele.


----------



## McBrain (Jun 7, 2010)

darren said:


> I'm digging that Tele!
> 
> The 24.75" scale conversion necks have been around for a while, but i haven't seen the 7/8-size bodies before.



Its not the standard 24.75" conversion necks. These are made specifically for the 7/8 guitar bodies.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 7, 2010)

darren said:


> I'm digging that Tele!
> 
> The 24.75" scale conversion necks have been around for a while, but i haven't seen the 7/8-size bodies before.



The black Warmoth I got from Lee is in fact one of these.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 7, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> This has always been an option for a long time; I guess they're just finally advertising it now. If they can do this with a soloist body I'm gonna build myself an H-S ash Jackson Fusion


 
.....and I'll be right behind you.....


----------



## hypermagic (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh jeez my quest for 24 3/4 scale superstrat might be over!


----------



## McBrain (Jun 7, 2010)

hypermagic said:


> Oh jeez my quest for 24 3/4 scale superstrat might be over!



The 24 3/4 conversion necks have been there for a long time. You can just order a standard size body with a conversion neck. Unless you also want the smaller body.

Or just get a Caparison Horus or a Schecter C-1+


----------

